
Ex VMware, Microsoft and Citrix workers set up application container company - walterclifford
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3004848/cloud-computing/ex-vmware-microsoft-and-citrix-workers-set-up-application-container-company.html
======
mschuster91
> Container hype is running high. Developers have flocked to the technology
> for more easily packaging applications and running them across various
> disparate environments.

It's a hype that should die in a fire bigger than the one reserved for Adobe
Flash.

Many people will think they can just deploy a shitload of containers and be
done... well, each and every single one of them has to be maintained, updated
for security fixes...

Not to mention the likely possibility of breaking API changes in the container
version. vagrant/puppet I'm looking at you, nothing is worse than having to
figure out which ancient version of vagrant and puppet was used at creation in
order to get the system running again. Or, well, look five years in the
future, and hope today's hyped container solution will still be present then.

Fuck containers, get a properly managed ordinary Debian server and save
yourself a lot of headaches.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I've tried so hard as an infrastructure person to explain this to people. It's
better just to ignore the hype or move to sane orgs that aren't on the
container hype train (so you're not wasting valuable time on tech that's going
to get gutted eventually).

There is no magic tech that makes problems go away. Just abstractions
(sometimes they work, sometimes they don't).

~~~
olalonde
It's hard to take your criticism seriously when Google, Netflix, Heroku,
Shopify, Paypal, Uber, Ebay, Yelp, Spotify don't qualify as "sane" orgs
according to your criteria.

~~~
mschuster91
All the companies you name have significant engineering manpower to dedicate
whole teams to maintain all the tooling so that the devteams don't need to
worry about maintaining their containers, VMs and whatnot.

I dare say that all that microservice stuff only works with 300+ employees if
you keep everything containerized.

~~~
muzmath
Where are these magically difficult to maintain containers? I regularly deploy
stuff via containers and moving my github repo to a container to being
deployed is very simple.

------
striking
> Pricing has not yet been set, but it will be a subscription, freemium model;
> A beta version of the software will be available soon.

Buzzwords abound. How do they know a freemium model will be possible without
losing money? Why will they put out a beta rather than starting with a "gold"
version of the software?

Articles like these do not bode well for their subjects. They read like
symptoms rather than anything that actually increases hype in my view.

~~~
icebraining
_How do they know a freemium model will be possible without losing money?_

They don't, just like they also don't know if a non-freemium pricing model
will be possible. They presumably wrote a business model that it'll be
implemented and then reevaluated.

 _Why will they put out a beta rather than starting with a "gold" version of
the software?_

Probably because they want the benefits of having early feedback before
investing too much work into it.

------
jondubois
I'm still not sold on Docker. The shift towards microservices makes it
redundant.

Docker is a tool which was built for platform-as-a-service/DevOps people who
had to manage complex systems made up of many different technologies which
those DevOps people didn't want to think about. It provides a relatively clean
encapsulation of complex logic.

With microservices, the idea is to break up your complex system into
independent services which each perform a specific task. I think an implied
goal of microservices is that each individual service should be made up of
relatively few technologies - If each microservice is made up of few
technologies, it's really easy and fast to just git pull the relevant changes
(or update from your package manager) and relaunch your service.

I would like it if someone could explain it to me why I need to pull something
from DockerHub instead of GitHub (assuming that you have a simple microservice
made up of a single, cohesive technology stack which you actually understand
and builds relatively quickly)?

------
jacques_chester
> _One of the novel things about the platform is that it is hardware agnostic,
> meaning that it can control physical bare metal machines, virtualized
> environments, or even public cloud infrastructure_

Cloud Foundry already has this capability (runs on AWS, vSphere, OpenStack,
Vagrant(!) and now Azure); Otto is not far behind.

Anything you can supply a Garden backend for, Cloud Foundry can use.

------
jlebrech
what i'd like to see is containers used for Steam games with slow loading
times (or having to launch another launcher), i'd like to be able to hibernate
a game and resume at a later time.

~~~
icebraining
Containers are not usually suspendable like VMs. What you need is a process
checkpointing tool like CRIU[1], which can suspend regular processes to the
disk.

[1] [http://criu.org/](http://criu.org/)

